# R.I.P Daisy



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I am no longer the owner of a pit bull we had to put my 3 year old down today her ear tumor had spread to her brain and even with surgery she wouldn't have made it


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

awwww I'm so sorry


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss PitbullChick13. I'm sure it was a tough decision but you did the right thing for Daisy.

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww hate to hear that, so sorry.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

That's intense.. At such a young age too.. Im sure it was a tough decision, even if its for the best, still a hard choice.. 
Be the owner of her memories.
Cheers


----------



## 7magmike (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry for you loss..


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

You did the right thing!
It's never easy to lose one you love.
Deepest sympathies


----------

